# Angeln in Bregenz



## schneiderall1 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
da ja das Thema mit Angeln in Österreich bereits einige Male aufgenommen wurde, habe ich mal eine andere Frage.
Wo in Bregenz kann man denn Angeln gehen (ich und mein 6j. Sohn). 

Für Tips, auch was eine Tageskarte kostet u. was man fangen kann bin ich dankbar.

Grüßle
Markus


----------



## flocheka (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Bregenz*

hallo markus 
die tages karte kostet für kinder 4,50euro und erwachsene ca.7,50euro in bregenz .
man kann sie bei der fischerrei bilgeri kaufen mehrerauerstraße 32
mir bekannte plätz in bregenz sind sporthafen bregenz (zu finden in google:bregenzersegelclub)und der rechts  anliegende hafen von den meisten wikingerhafen genannt und beim yachtclub bregenz der hafen 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen

mit freundlichen grüßen 
florian


----------

